# Think my mouse is ill, advice needed please.



## hmmm123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry this is my first post but it's kinda an emergency any advice would be great. I don't understand whats happened to my mouse he has food and a drink but i have just seen him and he looks really ill, like all thin and can barley walk. Thought he might be cold so i got him out to hold him and he is still just sat in my hand as i type which is very unlike him can't normally get near him lol. I dunno wot to do, is there anything i should try feeding him to help him along a bit. Is he better off in his cage or should i just leave him sat in my hand? When he was in the cage he was just sat in a corner not moving. Any ideas what i should do anyone? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

hmmm123 said:


> Sorry this is my first post but it's kinda an emergency any advice would be great. I don't understand whats happened to my mouse he has food and a drink but i have just seen him and he looks really ill, like all thin and can barley walk. Thought he might be cold so i got him out to hold him and he is still just sat in my hand as i type which is very unlike him can't normally get near him lol. I dunno wot to do, is there anything i should try feeding him to help him along a bit. Is he better off in his cage or should i just leave him sat in my hand? When he was in the cage he was just sat in a corner not moving. Any ideas what i should do anyone? Thanks.


how long ave u had him???
do u know how old he is???

mice suffer wiv tumers...maybe the weight loss is due to a tumer???? 
it may well just be age.


----------



## hmmm123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> how long ave u had him???
> do u know how old he is???
> 
> mice suffer wiv tumers...maybe the weight loss is due to a tumer????
> it may well just be age.


I havn't had him long 6 months ish. He seemed fine until a couple of days ago when i noticed he wasn't coming out of his bed as much, then when i saw him today he looked even worse.

I know people are going to tell me i should never have done this. But i don't really care if you don't like it, fact is he would have died if i hadn't taken him in. Point i'm getting at is that he is a wild mouse (well not so wild anymore) He was only a baby when i found him never been outside all the others got caught in a mice traps  (Found him hidden in the bin.) So i couldn't set him free, not on his own when he was that young. So yer he has been leaving in a hamster cage since then and has been fine until the last few days, i dunno wots up with him now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Well he is a wild bred mouse. So he could have anything or just not getting what he needs in his food (I don't know, I am not an expert on mice or wild born ones).

Maybe you should get him to a vet (not sure how that would go?) You decided to take him in, so I feel that you should try and get him some treatment.

I hope he gets better soon!

I remember having mice when I was very young, when they became quiet and got skinny within a matter of days... it normally isn't good, sorry.
Good luck with it and let us know what happens.


----------



## hmmm123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thought i would let you all know he is looking a lot better today after spending hours feeding him by hand lol. He is running around the cage this morning. Still doesn't look 100% but he looks a lot better than he did


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gla to hear he's on the mend


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

hmmm123 said:


> Thought i would let you all know he is looking a lot better today after spending hours feeding him by hand lol. He is running around the cage this morning. Still doesn't look 100% but he looks a lot better than he did


Oh that's great! I'm glad he's getting better


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

phew thats great to hear m8...hope the lil mite improves 

try googling wild mice and see wat they eat maybe??? that way u can maybe ad some things to his diet that he will luv and that could improve his way of living.


----------



## hmmm123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> phew thats great to hear m8...hope the lil mite improves
> 
> try googling wild mice and see wat they eat maybe??? that way u can maybe ad some things to his diet that he will luv and that could improve his way of living.


Yer think i will. I did do dome research and i already am giving him the right kind of food so don't think it can of been that. He must be getting better put my hand in the cage and next thing he had jumped up my sleve and was running up my arm! So ungreatful when i sat holding him for hours to keep him warm lol. Nah i'll fogive him though, just glad he is looking better and hopefully is on the mend. He is busy sniffing the new bed i got him today, didn't think i would see him this lively again!


----------

